# Terrible SBGX059 Review



## anaplian

I'm on the cusp of buying an SBGX059 before the new GS dial changes filter through. So I was quite excited to see a new video review of the SBGX059.

It's here:





However, the reviewers described it as bland and expressed the opinion that the finishing didn't stand up to what one should expect from a GS.

Not having the opportunity to see a GS in the metal before purchasing I'm a little worried about dropping a big chunk of cash sight unseen.

Maybe they just didn't get the zen purity which this watch seems to embody.


----------



## T1meout

Well in all fairness, what did you expect. It's an entry level GS. Bland is a matter of opinion and the finishing is as good as can be expected for an entry level watch.


----------



## Mark355

I respect their opinion, but I'm glad I didn't listen to them when I bought my SBGX. This is bland and inadequate finishing? Ok!


----------



## Boomerdw

Check this model out:

https://www.google.com/search?q=sbg...=Uz8BWe_TLIjqjwPxhYvYCA#imgrc=97KFQpurb-OHuM:

It is about $1000 more, the case and lugs are completely polished as is the outer portion of the links. No date but I like the dial better without..

The dial appears larger due to the small case.


----------



## Maxy

*Re: Terrible SBGX059 Reviewer*

Corrected the title thread: SBGX059 Terrible Review*er*


----------



## Laso1

Ya know some people just like more bling. I think it is a conservative case design done with taste. I really like it.


----------



## carlhaluss

Strictly a matter of opinion, and I suppose some folks might find a white dial watch, with an admittedly very conservative case style, to be bland. I have owned - and flipped - many Grand Seiko watches over the past few years. I now have only one left: SBGX059. Still my favorite, and the first GS that I purchased over two years ago. It was constantly on my wrist for over a year, the watch I wore to work. A few recent pics:







I also own a new Zenith Pilot Type 20 Extra Special Bronze, which is quite an exciting and unusual watch. And large. But I still don't find the SBGX059 bland or even slightly boring. Not trying to sell you on the watch, just to express my opinion. I love it. On the other hand, I have never had anyone take much notice of it, nor commented on what a lovely watch it is. I know what you mean, though, it is always better to see on in real life.

Just out of interest: I have owned seven Grand Seiko watches, including this one, and consider myself to be quite picky about level of finishing. I can honestly say, regardless of the fact some may consider it an entry level Grand Seiko, the level of finishing is exactly the same as all the others I have seen and owned. Again, very subjective. I own a Tudor Heritage Black Bay 36, and consider the finishing in many ways to be up to Grand Seiko standard. Many might disagree, but in the end it is what's important to me.

And, I don't like to stereotype, but I can see why the two guys doing the video (I just watched it) might not appreciate the same attributes of the watch as a 68-year-old man like myself. On the other hand, I appreciate and can pull of the 45mm Zenith Pilot, which some may consider a "cool" watch.

I will be interested in hearing how you make out.

Carl


----------



## lethaltoes

Personally, if I was in the market for a quartz GS, I'd pick the newer dials without the Seiko logo. Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

The younger generations don't seem to like GS. Seen many expresstions of comments like "old mans watch" etc.


----------



## Maxy

yankeexpress said:


> The younger generations don't seem to like GS. Seen many expresstions of comments like "old mans watch" etc.


Which is actually true! Even Seiko boss said its targeted for folks above 50 yrs!


----------



## slow_mo

I'm in my 40s and I love my GS. Simple and elegant!

The 9F quartz is so accurate that I only gain 1 second since Nov 2016.


----------



## liwang22

I used to own one. I liked it very much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

Just putting it out there that while I'm not exactly on the young side of the spectrum (31 this year), I consider myself young relatively in watch collecting, and GS certainly speaks to me and others my age...Or at least in my circle of watch nerds!

Regarding this review, my advice is to get whatever speaks to you, regardless of whatever horrible review, etc. there might be out there. Watches are a very personal thing, and something only you need to care about since it'll be on your wrist only, daily.


----------



## NorthWatch

I am 34, and just bought 2 Grand Seikos, and I have wanted one for 8-9 years. 
So, I guess there are some younger ones as well who appreciate Japanese understatment and quality.

I just found two models that I really like, and the name change put me over the edge.


But, then again, we have quite a bit of japanese items in our house, since my wifes family lived in Japan for 7 years.


----------



## Pencey Prep

If people find GS bland and boring and they need bling then they can always buy one of those TW Steel dinnerplate watches. Or one of those giant golden Nixon's with about half a dozen knobs. I know what I would prefer but hey, Each to their own.


----------



## valuewatchguy

anaplian said:


> Not having the opportunity to see a GS in the metal before purchasing I'm a little worried about dropping a big chunk of cash sight unseen.


I'll just say that this is a bad idea and should be avoided if possible. Depending on where you live you may not have a GS dealer within a couple of hours drive. So you may not have a choice But it has to be said that it is not a prudent decision.

If the location in your profile is correct it looks like you have a GS dealer somewhat nearby

S C House, Vanwall Road, Maidenhead SL6 4UW, UK

Even if the exact model is not available, you can check out other entry level GS to confirm fit and finish.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DHPSU

anaplian said:


> I'm on the cusp of buying an SBGX059 before the new GS dial changes filter through. So I was quite excited to see a new video review of the
> 
> Not having the opportunity to see a GS in the metal before purchasing I'm a little worried about dropping a big chunk of cash sight unseen.
> 
> Maybe they just didn't get the zen purity which this watch seems to embody.


I saw the SBGX059 in person a few times. If you are looking for a understated, well made, well finished everyday watch at this price point you are not going to find much better. The white dial really is special and looks even better in person. Quality bracelet with good solid clasp. Best quartz movement out there. Also, you have to be comfortable with the case size, it's 37mm so a little small for some, 10mm thick, fits under the cuff easily. Also, the new SBGX259 just came out, I personally like the 059 better. The 259 looks empty with not being on the bottom.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKM

I don't think it's the quality of the finishing that the reviewers aren't happy about; it's more the simplicity of the design. Other models have more complex cases with more facets and are visually more interesting.

The review seemed fairly balanced, though complaining that the bracelet had been sized for a 6.5" wrist would indicate that the watch was secondhand rather than new, and complaining about not having a small enough screw driver to adjust the bracelet is a bit disingenuous. 

The comments about the lug width apply as an almost universal criticism of the brand. Personally I like the 19mm lug width on most Grand Seikos as I find it elegant and I don't buy heaps of cheap straps to keep needlessly changing the look of my watch; I'd rather have the most pleasing proportions possible.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## BolunYe

I'm 23 and just bought the SBGW253, which is a 60+ year old design and y arguably very "boring".


----------



## GUTuna

BolunYe said:


> I'm 23 and just bought the SBGW253, which is a 60+ year old design and y arguably very "boring".


Oh to have been able to afford such a watch at 23!


----------



## treblarefils

Yeah pointless review. For the price paid <1700usd brand new im not sure these can be beat for quality we already know they are accurate haha.. The guy in videos ebay listing been for sale a long time. 
Grand Seiko Quartz SBGX059 (Worldwide Shipping!) | eBay


----------



## AKM

If that's the same guy it seems like poetic justice if prospective buyers make their purchasing decision based upon his review.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

hmm... GS Quartz definitely isn't for everyone and I would agree it is not the sexiest of watches. Finishing wise, the indices, hands, and case is better than any other sub $2k watch I've owned or held in my opinion.

And a pic for fun


----------



## Forestgump1987

You have to have it in your hand. It is magnificent. Especially its hands









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## powerband

The reviewers expect their apple to taste like orange.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Old man's watch. Lol. Maybe the older or let's say more mature people can appreciate the things the younger generations cannot. I'm 37 and would love a "boring" GS. I drive a Lexus LS460 which has been termed an old man's car by some people I know. Yup, because the young people cannot appreciate everything it does well (everything) because it's not loud or exciting, in their minds. Just drive the car, or wear the watch, and I'm betting a lot of people would change their minds.


----------



## Chansey

anaplian said:


> I'm on the cusp of buying an SBGX059 before the new GS dial changes filter through. So I was quite excited to see a new video review of the SBGX059.
> 
> It's here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, the reviewers described it as bland and expressed the opinion that the finishing didn't stand up to what one should expect from a GS.
> 
> Not having the opportunity to see a GS in the metal before purchasing I'm a little worried about dropping a big chunk of cash sight unseen.
> 
> Maybe they just didn't get the zen purity which this watch seems to embody.


Everyone has a different perception, and watches are pieces of art so I wouldn't really listen to people who review them and say a simple traditional style piece is underwhelming. Maybe it is to THEM but not to YOU. From looking at the reviewers, they look like millennials who will probably not appreciate simplicity. Buy what you like, not what somebody else tells you.


----------



## fish70

tiki5698 said:


> hmm... GS Quartz definitely isn't for everyone and I would agree it is not the sexiest of watches. Finishing wise, the indices, hands, and case is better than any other sub $2k watch I've owned or held in my opinion.
> 
> And a pic for fun
> 
> View attachment 11663666


I am looking forward to the movie!


----------



## zuckermania

Of the almost 50 watches I've bought and sold in the last 12 years, my SBGX091 is easily the one which gets the most wrist time. Finishing is spectacular and the design works for me (34 years old). I would have preferred the 059 if it had lume, but completely understand why it doesn't... So yea I'd pull the trigger on that in a heart beat.


----------



## anaplian

OP here. 

I've just ordered the SBGX059. The video review which I posted did give me pause. However, I think the the reviewers ultimately just didn't "get" the SGBX059. It is meant to be wonderfully made but totally understated - it's a feature not a bug. 

I also thought to myself would I take fashion or design advice from these two? The answer, for me, is a resounding no. 

There was a moment in the video where the SGBX059 was shown next to a Speedmaster. The Speedmaster is my daily wear watch and I thought that the two looked like a really good combo. 

One is a decades-old hand wound chronograph tool watch. The other is a hyper-accurate beautifully finished quartz watch dress watch. A solid two-watch core of a collection. 

To be perfectly honest the recent rebranding of Grand Seiko and the imminent non-availability of non-Seiko branded GS's was also a factor in my buying right now. 

I had also been debating between the SGBX059 and the Snowflake. However the 50 year vs 5 year service interval tipped things in favour of the quartz. 

Anyway, just have to wait til Monday now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digivandig

I don't get the bit at the very beginning of the video. The douchey guy says be bought it because he "always wanted to try the 9F" but then once he got it his opinion of it is that it is [crap]? It's a quartz movement, bought in a case without a display back, so what was he expecting? Was it inaccurate? Did is not stop on the indices? Did it require servicing? How can he call the movement (or watch) [crap] when it did everything it was supposed to do, i.e., move three hands very accurately. It wasn't meant to cure cancer. And he is twice as douchey for starting off calling the watch [crap], then winding up with a "it's just not for me" type of review. It's crap to him because he paid $1000+ for it, realized he had unrealistic expectations for it, and now can't get all of his money back for it. In short, it's not the watch that's crap, it's him.


----------



## T1meout

What one should take away from this review is that one should never buy any watch unless you get to handle it first. Fail to do so, and you'll be risking some serious buyers remorse.


----------



## metalgear

anaplian said:


> I'm on the cusp of buying an SBGX059 before the new GS dial changes filter through. So I was quite excited to see a new video review of the SBGX059.
> 
> It's here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, the reviewers described it as bland and expressed the opinion that the finishing didn't stand up to what one should expect from a GS.
> 
> Not having the opportunity to see a GS in the metal before purchasing I'm a little worried about dropping a big chunk of cash sight unseen.
> 
> Maybe they just didn't get the zen purity which this watch seems to embody.


well with any new watch/brand/case design that you are unfamiliar with you really should go see it in the flesh and on your flesh.

anybody can do a review - my kid, my wife - and post it up on youtube.... and now i know why i have never hear of clock stock and barrel LOL.

I would advise you to stick with a more established source, from people who have more experience and exposure to the industry and all types of watches.


----------



## peterzapp

So the GS quartz failed to impress Beavis and Butthead.

They replace the bracelet (=one third of the retail value) by a cheap leather strap rather than pay a few dollars for adjustment. They prefer bling-bling and complications for desk-divers and desk-pilots with two, three or four times higher retail prices.

Apart from that, the review correctly describes its merits (accuracy, hands’ length and movement etc.).


----------



## Gilthoniel

GS styling is definitely very... Japanese. They don't stand out but the finishing on them makes it all worthwhile.

But i wouldn't make a GS my first serious watch... as a rotation yes.


----------



## ahonobaka

^I think you hit the nail on the head, and it's something we're all still very guilty of even as GS fans; And that is to say, we all seem to forget that GS is Japanese, and should be best thought of as separate from classic European design and aesthetic. Many of the "faults" people claim against GS are rooted in preconceived notions and expectations with European flavor in mind. Think of GS as the outlier that it truly is, and you'll begin to appreciate more what they bring to the table. European "inspired" to an extent, sure, but purely Japanese in approach.


----------



## teb1013

tiki5698 said:


> hmm... GS Quartz definitely isn't for everyone and I would agree it is not the sexiest of watches. Finishing wise, the indices, hands, and case is better than any other sub $2k watch I've owned or held in my opinion.
> 
> And a pic for fun
> 
> View attachment 11663666


I love my GS Quartz, I have the SBGV027 with the maroon face. It is beautifully finished and, of course, keeps unbelievable time (in the past 5 months it hasn't gained or lost a second). I wear it in regular rotation with a Rolex and Tudor.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013

Gilthoniel said:


> GS styling is definitely very... Japanese. They don't stand out but the finishing on them makes it all worthwhile.
> 
> But i wouldn't make a GS my first serious watch... as a rotation yes.


Yes, this is why I got mine as a contrast to Rolex and Tudor, my two other "good" watches. GS is all about simplicity and quality in finish.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## digivandig

ahonobaka said:


> ^I think you hit the nail on the head, and it's something we're all still very guilty of even as GS fans; And that is to say, we all seem to forget that GS is Japanese, and should be best thought of as separate from classic European design and aesthetic. Many of the "faults" people claim against GS are rooted in preconceived notions and expectations with European flavor in mind. Think of GS as the outlier that it truly is, and you'll begin to appreciate more what they bring to the table. European "inspired" to an extent, sure, but purely Japanese in approach.


I pretty much agree with this except for the fact that the SBGX059 is a "what you see is what you get" kind of watch. Bland styling? Yeah, that's pretty evident from every picture of the watch available. Boring movement? All it does is tick with uncanny accuracy. The only "surprises" one should experience seeing this watch in person is: (a) the milk-white purity of the dial; and (2) the attention to detail. It isn't flashy, but it is very well finished. The fact that the douche-bag bought it to "experience" a 9F quartz movement then was disappointed because the watch wasn't a Hublot makes you wonder why the hell he is making videos of his reviews.


----------



## ahonobaka

digivandig said:


> I pretty much agree with this except for the fact that the SBGX059 is a "what you see is what you get" kind of watch.


Apologies, I was commenting out of context of the original post, and agree with you that it's the reviewer's expectations here that weren't in line with what the watch is meant to be. Akin to buying a Tesla and saying "This isn't quite the Formula One I was expecting..." (disclaimer: not a car guy so not sure this is the best parallel lol)


----------



## Gilthoniel

Another thing about gs. They usually look much better in the metal!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87

yankeexpress said:


> The younger generations don't seem to like GS. Seen many expresstions of comments like "old mans watch" etc.


Not true! I think it has nothing to do with age and everything to do with mentality. I'm 29 and have a GS. This particular watch, SBGX059, has gotten my attention lately. People that appreciate GS are less concerned with notoriety and flash and more so concerned with understated quality. I wear a GS because ik it's quality even if it's invisible to the person next to me. This is also why i prefer the old SEIKO branding over the new branding. One, because the new Grand Seiko Branding looks like it's missing something, a bit too sterile as others have pointed out. Two, because to the untrained eye, i can say it's just a Seiko.


----------



## Premise

I really like the SBGX059. Been thinking I’ll pick up a GS quartz eventually.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

ahonobaka said:


> Just putting it out there that while I'm not exactly on the young side of the spectrum (31 this year), I consider myself young relatively in watch collecting, and GS certainly speaks to me and others my age...Or at least in my circle of watch nerds!
> 
> Regarding this review, my advice is to get whatever speaks to you, regardless of whatever horrible review, etc. there might be out there. Watches are a very personal thing, and something only you need to care about since it'll be on your wrist only, daily.


+1, I'm a pretty young 38 and somewhat new to the watch game and I love everything about GS (except the price)


----------

